# Exhaust laws



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

I have a few questions about the REAL laws with automotive exhaust. I want to know what is legal and illegal because I can't search through mass.gov for the life of me and read pages upon pages just to find some vague statement. I want to be legal, but I also want to have a nice sound, nothing outrageous like a Harley Davidson. If somebody could tell me, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.
Kevin.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

MGL- CH 90 SEC 7- Every motor vehicle so operated shall be provided with a muffler or other suitable device to prevent unnecessary noise. As for the level of "loudness" I would contact the traffic division of your local Police Department for a clearer definition.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

If it aint FACTORY...... It aint LEGAL. 90/16 Altered exhaust. 100 Somolians...........


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

"loud pipes save lives".....


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> "loud pipes piss me off"


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> "loud pipes piss me off"


:dito:


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

copcop said:


> "loud pipes save lives".....


 Screw the " loud pipes saves lives " bullshit. What about the people that work for a living getting their sleep disturbed because of some shit head on a Harley roaring by in the middle of the night. Gig them all. Cars and bikes in violation.


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

You guys obviously don't ride....gig the cars if you want, but leave the bikes alone...


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

copcop said:


> You guys obviously don't ride....gig the cars if you want, but leave the bikes alone...


Great idea.. and while we're at maybe we can choose to only gig women and leave the men alone, etc..


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> "loud pipes piss me off"


+1


----------



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

Loud pipes saved my life one day last summer... I don't ride my harley like an asshole in the middle of the night... Even during the day, I don't rev my engine, or show what my screaming eagles sound like. But one day last summer, a cage didn't see me and I made sure he heard me.. and he swerved back into his lane and put his cell phone down... 

thank god for the pipes.. I would rather pay 23578932752 in tickets, than be dead on the side of the road...


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

PVD24 said:


> Loud pipes saved my life one day last summer... I don't ride my harley like an asshole in the middle of the night... Even during the day, I don't rev my engine, or show what my screaming eagles sound like. But one day last summer, a cage didn't see me and I made sure he heard me.. and he swerved back into his lane and put his cell phone down...
> 
> thank god for the pipes.. I would rather pay 23578932752 in tickets, than be dead on the side of the road...


Lame. If you were driving defensively and properly you would always allow yourself an avenue of exit. Loud pipes didn't save your life, you were lucky. Next time, allow yourself more room.


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

JoninNH said:


> Lame. If you were driving defensively and properly you would always allow yourself an avenue of exit. Loud pipes didn't save your life, you were lucky. Next time, allow yourself more room.


I believe he did say he was driving defensively, he saw the threat, revved his engine, the threat heard him and moved back into it's lane. If thats not driving defensive I don't know what is, and from his post it does in fact seem that the loud pipes saved his life - not luck.

How do you know he didn't have enough room anyways? He said the cage was beside him, believe it or not sometimes cars are beside us when there are two lanes, not much we can do about that no matter how defensively we drive. We try to avoid having anyone beside us, but traffic conditions sometimes dictate otherwise.

Almost daily, you guys see how bad somepeople drive. Turning without signalling, rolling through stop signs, changing lanes without looking properly. Motorcyclists see these infractions even more acutely than you guys in a cage do, our life depends on that. I am always looking for that asshole coming towards me that wants to make a left turn right in front of me (number one motorcycle accident cause). Responsible motorcyclists drive more defensively than you will ever know, we look for little things like turning front tires on a car (lets us know how soon that car is really going to move in front of us) and eye contact from drivers. We need every advantage we can get while on a bike and if that means a little extra noise so people see me - so be it.

Some of you guys here need to relax a little bit, it's just a job. I have been coming here less and less due to some responses to questions I see here. I can't count how many times someone has asked a simple question and some people have jumped right down their throats. I have also seen people post here as a victim of something and right away some people jump right on them, blaming them for what happened instead of putting the blame where it belongs.

There are alot of good people who post here and there is definately some good info on this site, but more and more I keep seeing way too much hostility from some members. It's been said here before and I will say it again - sometimes we are our own worst enemy.

Rant over - let the flaming begin

"Stay Safe"...


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

PVD24 said:


> _Loud pipes saved my life one day last summer... I don't ride my harley like an asshole in the middle of the night... Even during the day, I don't rev my engine, or show what my screaming eagles sound like. But one day last summer, a cage didn't see me and I made sure he heard me.. and he swerved back into his lane and put his cell phone down...
> 
> thank god for the pipes.. I would rather pay 23578932752 in tickets, than be dead on the side of the road_ ...


I was behind two morons on their Harleys with "life-saving loud pipes" last summer responding to a domestic with a weapon involved. Got stuck on a 1.5 mile bridge behind these two bikes with lights and siren on and they had no clue that I was right on their ass trying to get by them. Who's life was saved that day? (fortunately, nobody was killed).

I bet most of the bikers with obnoxious, loud pipes are the same people who can't stand the young punks with the bass tube blasting away. A little double standard?

Gig them all, bikes and stereos. I want some peace and quiet!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

REILEYDOG said:


> I was behind two morons on their Harleys with "life-saving loud pipes" last summer responding to a domestic with a weapon involved. Got stuck on a 1.5 mile bridge behind these two bikes with lights and siren on and they had no clue that I was right on their ass trying to get by them. Who's life was saved that day? (fortunately, nobody was killed).
> 
> I bet most of the bikers with obnoxious, loud pipes are the same people who can't stand the young punks with the bass tube blasting away. A little double standard?
> 
> Gig them all, bikes and stereos. I want some peace and quiet!


Agreed. I got stuck behind Mr. Loud Pipes on the Pike while I was trying to get to a fatal in the Berkshires, lights and siren. Two miles. Then his pig turned around and saw me. Not to mention he was in the left lane doing 80 mph.

They weren't scumbags, either. Just a couple of thirty-something members of the "Harley cult".

Or as I've referred to them (and the "rice rocket cult") here before*: organ donors*.

</IMG>


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

copcop said:


> II can't count how many times someone has asked a simple question and some people have jumped right down their throats.


Hmm. I've looked this post up and down and can not seam to find any jumping down throats. The original poster requested "legal" advice concerning loud pipes, and was given responses concerning the legality of loud pipes.... They are illegal, period. The question was not, 'Should loud pipes be legal?', 'Do loud pipes provide an element of safety to motorcyclists?', 'Do loud pipes save lives?', etc. I am sure that the poster already has his own opinions.



copcop said:


> Responsible motorcyclists drive more defensively than you will ever know,


 Yes, I noticed this 3 days ago when I observed a motorcyclist riding down a main, 4 lane, roadway on his handlebars.. and again a week ago when one was laying down rubber, creating a smokeshow in the middle of traffic.. I noticed yet again a couple weeks ago when I witnessed a motorcyclist riding a wheely down a busy street approaching a 4 way intersection.. But what really opened my eyes to this was the fatal I had last summer where the motorcyclist and his friends were seen popping wheelys and racing, just before he lost control and wrapped himself and his bike around a guard rail.



copcop said:


> We need every advantage we can get while on a bike and if that means a little extra noise so people see me - so be it.


That is fine... but just understand that it is illegal. If you are gigged, don't bitch, complain, or cry about it, just accept it. To you, the added safety outweighs the consequences, just be willing to accept the consequences.



copcop said:


> Some of you guys here need to relax a little bit, it's just a job.


 Correct, it is a job. It is a job that requires us to enforce pre-existing laws, not create and establish new laws. Personally, I do not do a ton of Chapter 90, but I would not suggest to another officer how to use his discretion.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

REILEYDOG said:


> I was behind two morons on their Harleys with "life-saving loud pipes" last summer responding to a domestic with a weapon involved. Got stuck on a 1.5 mile bridge behind these two bikes with lights and siren on and they had no clue that I was right on their ass trying to get by them. Who's life was saved that day? (fortunately, nobody was killed).
> 
> I bet most of the bikers with obnoxious, loud pipes are the same people who can't stand the young punks with the bass tube blasting away. A little double standard?
> 
> Gig them all, bikes and stereos. I want some peace and quiet!


Thank God that people who are in cars with the radio blaring and talking on cellphones always pull right over when you are behind them...Yea Right!...slam these people too if you plan on slamming those on motorcycles


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

With trucks, I think those straight pipe catback exhausts are legal since they are a factory option for Chevy and GMC now. I imagine that could be classified as stock. Not sure though.


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

wgciv said:


> Hmm. I've looked this post up and down and can not seam to find any jumping down throats.


I was talking about this site as a whole, not this particular post - and if you haven't seen what I am talking about...you haven't been on this site long.



wgciv said:


> Yes, I noticed this 3 days ago when I observed a motorcyclist riding down a main, 4 lane, roadway on his handlebars.. and again a week ago when one was laying down rubber, creating a smokeshow in the middle of traffic.. I noticed yet again a couple weeks ago when I witnessed a motorcyclist riding a wheely down a busy street approaching a 4 way intersection.. But what really opened my eyes to this was the fatal I had last summer where the motorcyclist and his friends were seen popping wheelys and racing, just before he lost control and wrapped himself and his bike around a guard rail.


You'll notice I said "responsible motorcyclists" not ALL motorcyclists, or maybe you didn't.



wgciv said:


> That is fine... but just understand that it is illegal. If you are gigged, don't bitch, complain, or cry about it, just accept it. To you, the added safety outweighs the consequences, just be willing to accept the consequences.


Never said I wouldn't accept them.



wgciv said:


> Correct, it is a job. It is a job that requires us to enforce pre-existing laws, not create and establish new laws. Personally, I do not do a ton of Chapter 90, but I would not suggest to another officer how to use his discretion.


I'm sure you wouldn't

Stay Safe...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i ride a Harley on average 10,000 miles a year and the "strait pipes " that some guys run are obnoxious ( sorry ).

on the other hand most bikes run lean out of the factory and benefit greatly with a re-jet of the carburetor/ remap of injector and a more free flowing exhaust.

the thinking is if a more open exhaust is good , then no exhaust is better. nothing could be further from the truth. a motor needs back pressure to run properly.

allot of guys put the loudest pipes as possible on their bikes , ride a few weekends in the summer and sell the bike after a couple of years effectively pissing off lots of people including cops and the rest of us suffer.


----------



## Victory (Dec 4, 2006)

"Gig them all"... "Loud pipes piss me off"... You guys gotta' be fu<#ing kidding. There are plenty of bigger things to deal with out there.


----------



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

What a beautiful day today.. anyone go riding... ? Can't wait to pick up my new Night Rod next week... now the question is, should I put a thin blue line sticker on the back of the bike or just show my ID when I get pulled over for not defensively driving with my loud pipes.. 

You wish you owned a harley buddy... now get back on your mountain bike, and keep staring....


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

'bout time we heard from the bikers here - sheesh, I thought I was all alone here.


Stay Safe...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

rode with one guy who had a nice wide glide. got it into his head that he wanted strait pipes.

after a week he was parking it at his auto body shop because the neighbors ( dorchester ) wanted to kill him 

try coming home after the bars close with loud pipes and see how happy your neighbors are. mine watch out for my bike and wave ( and not the single digit wave either )

i'm not a cop and my badge doesn't always "rate" . so i have to behave myself. :mrgreen: 

speaking of bikers , where's Robin ?


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Victory said:


> "Gig them all"... "Loud pipes piss me off"... You guys gotta' be fu<#ing kidding. There are plenty of bigger things to deal with out there.


Yes there are but no they do not have anything better to do. Between nonsense BS law enforcement questions and stupid laws they can enforce, Baez Case law interpretation,whacker tributes, thinblue line questions and Ebay Police, this place is getting very ridiculuous. Go out there and do some real police work.:wm:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> I'm sure those that work nights and try to get a little shuteye during the day absolutely LOVE the music of the nice loud exhaust pipes saving everyone's life. You know, if you had big fluorescent orange pennants affixed to the 4 corners of your bike, you'd be more visible and that could save some lives as well...so who's going to be first?


:L:


MARINECOP said:


> Screw the " loud pipes saves lives " bullshit. What about the people that work for a living getting their sleep disturbed because of some shit head on a Harley roaring by in the middle of the night. Gig them all. Cars and bikes in violation.


 Amen boys...


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Yes there are but no they do not have anything better to do. Between nonsense BS law enforcement questions and stupid laws they can enforce, Baez Case law interpretation,whacker tributes, thinblue line questions and Ebay Police, this place is getting very ridiculuous. Go out there and do some real police work.:wm:


So the Holden Trooper who stopped the outlaws last week wasn't doing real police work??? Personally, I don't, and wouldn't stop a bike for loud pipes unless I felt there were more there. But again, the original poster was looking for legal information relative to loud pipes.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

That was a good pinch because he targeted a shitbag. But if you start writing cheesy tickets you end up getting a bad reputation in court and all your shit gets dismissed. Clerk magistrates and judges don't want to see cites for fuzzy dice hanging from a mirror.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

oops


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, I've seen some fuzzy dice that REALLY are worth gigging.










Looks like someone's had some trouble with tribbles.


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Face it, loud pipes sound cool and THATS why you guys run them. It's OK, just admit it.


haha...you caught me, they do sound cool 

stay safe


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

OutOfManyOne said:


> That was a good pinch because he targeted a shitbag. But if you start writing cheesy tickets you end up getting a bad reputation in court and all your shit gets dismissed. Clerk magistrates and judges don't want to see cites for fuzzy dice hanging from a mirror.


I'm with ya.. Chapter 90 is only a tool for me.. Unless I feel someone is thretening the safety of the public. By the way, I don't think the fuzzy dice from the mirror is good anymore.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

OutOfMany said:


> But if you start writing cheesy tickets you end up getting a bad reputation in court and all your shit gets dismissed. Clerk magistrates and judges don't want to see cites for fuzzy dice hanging from a mirror.


Clerk magistrates and judges dont want to see cites.. period.

I dont cite for loud exhaust unless it is ridiculous. However you motorcyle drivers have no argument. "Loud pipes save lives" doesn't mean shit when _by law_ it is illegal. It's real simple. It's the same argument as "pot helps me focus (insert innocent smile here)". Too bad. If loud pipes save lives -- do a study, present it to your councilor and pass a bill to repeal the section. Until then don't complain when you get gig'd for it.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

MM1799 said:


> Clerk magistrates and judges dont want to see cites.. period.
> 
> I dont cite for loud exhaust unless it is ridiculous. However you motorcyle drivers have no argument. "Loud pipes save lives" doesn't mean shit when _by law_ it is illegal. It's real simple. It's the same argument as "pot helps me focus (insert innocent smile here)". Too bad. If loud pipes save lives -- do a study, present it to your councilor and pass a bill to repeal the section. Until then don't complain when you get gig'd for it.


 I like dark tint on my car. :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

The douche bags on those fucking ricer bikes are the worst!:BM: </IMG>


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I have stock pipes on my new bike, they actually sound decent. However, I was riding the other day and a dog trotted out in front of me, it never saw or heard me. I was wishing for louder pipes then.

Nother question, on Harleys, you can get options for different pipes. If they put em on before you leave the dealership, are they still illegal?


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

MM1799 said:


> Clerk magistrates and judges dont want to see cites.. period.


 I average around 400 written cites a year and almost none of them ever get tossed out because I write good tickets, not cheesy nonsense. WHen I first started out I wrote the cheesiest nonsense tickets you can think off until I realized I was looking like a dick to everyone and got a bad rep. That was 10 years ago, now it's all smooth sailing. :mrgreen:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> The douche bags on those fucking ricer bikes are the worst!


 Don't you love it when you see 3 or 4 of those shyt heads riding together popping wheelies? Organ donors as DCS calls em...


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> The douche bags on those fucking ricer bikes are the worst!:BM: </IMG>


I had 4 of em buzz by me so close while I was riding that I swear they were trying to knock me off the road. They were probably less than a foot off my left hand side when they went by.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

screamineagle said:


> Nother question, on Harleys, you can get options for different pipes. If they put em on before you leave the dealership, are they still illegal?


"Dealer installed" does NOT equal "Factory Equipment".


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Loud pipes are illegal, period. If you want people to notice you, drive a car and have the bonus of steel frame around you.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> Loud pipes are illegal, period. If you want people to notice you, drive a car and have the bonus of steel frame around you.


Harleys are so...yesterday...just like tatoos. If you want to be "cutting edge", "kewl" and "stand-out-in-a-crowd", get a Cadillac XLR-V roadster. Open air enjoyment with the hardtop down, faster than a Harley (and maybe even most ricers...certainly more stable) and more protection. $98,300...work a couple of road jobs and pay cash. 
</IMG>


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

I dont mind a nice rumbling Harley but as other have said when it gets so loud you have to plug your ears as it goes by or it could overpower a car horn there is a problem. Then again we dont have a decible reader so getting an exact measurement of the sound impossible. I know 3-4 Officers in and around my jurisdiction that have loud bikes and one in particular where it is the loudest I have ever heard. A lot of people know different Officers and I would hate to show up in court for an appeal on exhaust and have them say "I know Officer*** has loud pipes on his bike how come I get a ticket, can you blame the magistrate for finding them not responsible if he knows Officer*** has loud pipes. We have to set the example because on and off duty we are watched.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

One day a guy in the neighborhood was talking about riding his Harley early mornings, etc. I knew many of the neighbors were pissed at his 7am Sunday morning noise. He stated "straight pipes save lives". I replied "until you encounter piano wire." Within the year the bike was gone, and he was gone. The rest of the riders on the street are very respectful and have stock mufflers and never rev as they drive through.

You just have to know how to communicate with them..........


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

USMCTrooper said:


> One day a guy in the neighborhood was talking about riding his Harley early mornings, etc. I knew many of the neighbors were pissed at his 7am Sunday morning noise. He stated "straight pipes save lives". I replied "until you encounter piano wire." Within the year the bike was gone, and he was gone. The rest of the riders on the street are very respectful and have stock mufflers and never rev as they drive through.
> 
> You just have to know how to communicate with them..........


So, let me get this straight...you'd try to kill someone because of some noise their motorcycle makes? You sir are a complete ass....I hope you aren't a police officer, because not only are you willing to commit a felony - but you aren't even smart enough to keep your intentions to yourself.

Stay Safe...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

copcop said:


> So, let me get this straight...you'd try to kill someone because of some noise their motorcycle makes? You sir are a complete ass....I hope you aren't a police officer, because not only are you willing to commit a felony - but you aren't even smart enough to keep your intentions to yourself.
> 
> Stay Safe...


Man I bet you're a blast around the water cooler....


----------



## Otto (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't they come with horns for use as a warning device?


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

resqjyw0 said:


> With trucks, I think those straight pipe catback exhausts are legal since they are a factory option for Chevy and GMC now. I imagine that could be classified as stock. Not sure though.


Incorrect, federal law prohibits tampering or removing or altering in anway the emissions systems on a vehicle this includes the cat converter. You cannot alter an exhaust from its stock setting. Mass law requires the use of a muffler on motor vehicles. However, there are ways around this like getting flowmaster, a resonator glasspacks etc. When i was younger i had an 87 monte SS that i dropped in a 355ci motor true duals and it was cammed without cat converters. I never had a problem with the police because i wouldnt floor it when going by the police station or by the occasional cruiser on the side of the road. In mass i belive that there is a certain decibel level your car must remain under. However, its going to be hard to measure this and if taken to court for an exhaust violation its up to you to prove otherwise.

All in all i dont mind the sound of detroit iron but i hate the buzzing of the rice burners.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

HELPMe said:


> Incorrect, federal law prohibits tampering or removing or altering in anway the emissions systems on a vehicle this includes the cat converter. You cannot alter an exhaust from its stock setting. Mass law requires the use of a muffler on motor vehicles. However, there are ways around this like getting flowmaster, a resonator glasspacks etc. When i was younger i had an 87 monte SS that i dropped in a 355ci motor true duals and it was cammed without cat converters. I never had a problem with the police because i wouldnt floor it when going by the police station or by the occasional cruiser on the side of the road. In mass i belive that there is a certain decibel level your car must remain under. However, its going to be hard to measure this and if taken to court for an exhaust violation its up to you to prove otherwise.


Disregard. I just tried building a Chevy and don't see it as a factory option anymore.

I tried looking up the laws on exhaust and couldn't find a law relating to decibel level. Just says can't have an exhaust louder than stock.



HELPMe said:


> All in all i dont mind the sound of detroit iron but i hate the buzzing of the rice burners.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Deuce said:


> Man I bet you're a blast around the water cooler....


Obviously Deuce he has no senses: sense of humor, common sense, sense of law. Yes, copcop, you are correct. I would risk my entire life's work to commit a felony to rid the world of noise pollution. (SINCE YOU DIDN'T GET IT THE FIRST TIME, THATS CALLED BEING SARCASTIC).

I dont know where you work, if you do, but have the cleaners try less starch in your shorts.


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

USMCTrooper said:


> Obviously Deuce he has no senses: sense of humor, common sense, sense of law. Yes, copcop, you are correct. I would risk my entire life's work to commit a felony to rid the world of noise pollution. (SINCE YOU DIDN'T GET IT THE FIRST TIME, THATS CALLED BEING SARCASTIC).
> 
> I dont know where you work, if you do, but have the cleaners try less starch in your shorts.


Sorry, my bad then...but when I read your post in it you clearly say you told the guy "until you encounter piano wire". Then you went on in your post to imply that because of what you said, he moved out. I'm assuming by what you said that it was because of your effective communication skills with him.

Now you say you were just being sarcastic, which is it? Did he really move out because you gave an implied threat of stringing piano wire...or did you just make that whole story up to impress us all here?

I don't need less starch - I was simply calling you on your story.

I must be bored today....

Sarcasm would have been if your first post had ended after you saying to the guy "until you encounter piano wire". If you had only said that, yes that would have been good use of sarcasm. But, you didn't end there. You went on to say "Within the year the bike was gone, and he was gone." leaving the viewing audience to believe that it was because of your thinly veiled threat of stringing piano wire that the guy left. What else would we think? You were the hero and rid the neighborhood of a nuisance with your highly effective method of communicating.

Now if the whole thing was just a made up story thats cool too - we all like to tell stories, no harm there, just don't get pissed at me because I called you on it.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

The story as written is true. He moved out of the neighborhood. None of the other people on the street flaunt disrespect of others like he did. Why he moved out was because he had a baby with his girlfriend without telling his wife.................


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

USMCTrooper said:


> The story as written is true. He moved out of the neighborhood. None of the other people on the street flaunt disrespect of others like he did. Why he moved out was because he had a baby with his girlfriend without telling his wife.................


Yep, typical motorcycle enthusiast...


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Yep, typical motorcycle enthusiast...


Wow....stirring the pot a little???


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

copcop said:


> Wow....stirring the pot a little???


Stirring the pot? Just dump the damn pot, I think this threads best days are behind it.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

copcop said:


> Wow....stirring the pot a little???


Of course...we want to wring every last drop of humor out of this post.

</IMG>

Wgciv is right...the thread is euthanized.


----------

